# Aergrind vs 1Zpresso Q2



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Currently I'm using my Porlex Mini I for my Aeropress, and while it does the job, I can't help wondering if the inconsistent grinds is ruining my coffee to some extent.

I was initially going to upgrade to the Aergrind but I can't be bothered waiting for it to come into stock to buy. So now I'm thinking of the 1Zpresso Q2. It seems to get good reviews.

Any advice, thoughts, please?


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have the aergrind and have been fairly underwhelmed tbh. The grind setting slips a little bit during grinding which is fine when you're not dealing with anything too precise but can be an issue if ever you want to use it for a spro. Wouldn't recommend this anyway though as you'd be grinding for a good few minutes with its burr set. I believe this is the same as the Q series size wise though so probably isn't a necessity.

All that said, the grind quality has been decent and it is serving me very well for aeropress and v60s, just wouldn't necessarily hold out for it

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

tobyjrn6 said:


> I have the aergrind and have been fairly underwhelmed tbh. The grind setting slips a little bit during grinding which is fine when you're not dealing with anything too precise but can be an issue if ever you want to use it for a spro.


 Put one of the small spare o-rings over the stem you slot the handle onto so the handle has a little more clearance. Had this occasionally with my Aerspeed and it solved it completely. It's a small issue with (for me) an otherwise excellent hand grinder.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dr Forinor said:


> Currently I'm using my Porlex Mini I for my Aeropress, and while it does the job, I can't help wondering if the inconsistent grinds is ruining my coffee to some extent.
> 
> I was initially going to upgrade to the Aergrind but I can't be bothered waiting for it to come into stock to buy. So now I'm thinking of the 1Zpresso Q2. It seems to get good reviews.
> 
> Any advice, thoughts, please?


 The Porlex mini isn't ruining your coffee. it grinds consistently...consistently a little wider distribution than some others, but wider consistently.

The Q2 looks to have a Zassenhaus style burr set, if so, these burrs don't do fine grinds like you'd typically use for Aeropress/short immersions. Some people use a coarse grind with a huge dose for Aeropress, it would certainly work for this style of brew.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Aerspeed is really good for aeropress it grinds fast and consistently, uses standard burs and basically it has a good construction, use mine when on road because fits perfectly in the press.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

MWJB said:


> The Porlex mini isn't ruining your coffee. it grinds consistently...consistently a little wider distribution than some others, but wider consistently.
> 
> The Q2 looks to have a Zassenhaus style burr set, if so, these burrs don't do fine grinds like you'd typically use for Aeropress/short immersions. Some people use a coarse grind with a huge dose for Aeropress, it would certainly work for this style of brew.


 I grind what would be 6 clicks on the standard Porlex, to give me what I enjoy in the Aeropress. If the Q2 can provide that, with a smaller consistent distribution, then it would be an upgrade?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dr Forinor said:


> I grind what would be 6 clicks on the standard Porlex, to give me what I enjoy in the Aeropress. If the Q2 can provide that, with a smaller consistent distribution, then it would be an upgrade?


 Well, I've not tried the Q2 but my Zassenhaus grinders don't go that fine.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Most of the 38mm grinders have 5 dollar chinese burs inside(like sus420) if you could swap them to italmill 38mm(I have tried it already) you will hit the espresso range. Aergrind has Italmill fitted from the producer.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

MWJB said:


> Well, I've not tried the Q2 but my Zassenhaus grinders don't go that fine.


 Thank you for that. I'll leave it in that case.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

L&R said:


> Most of the 38mm grinders have 5 dollar chinese burs inside(like sus420) if you could swap them to italmill 38mm(I have tried it already) you will hit the espresso range. Aergrind has Italmill fitted from the producer.


 Yeh, I'll stick with the Porlex.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm rather confused by this thread, I know the Aeropress is a little more forgiving than other methods but everything I've read on here and other reviews suggests that the Porlex is very entry level and not really fit for purpose for those who have found their way to this forum. Have I mis-read or is it just that the Aeropress is that much more forgiving than other methods?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Xabi17 said:


> I'm rather confused by this thread, I know the Aeropress is a little more forgiving than other methods but everything I've read on here and other reviews suggests that the Porlex is very entry level and not really fit for purpose for those who have found their way to this forum. Have I mis-read or is it just that the Aeropress is that much more forgiving than other methods?


 Porlex is cheap (relatively), but it is fit for purpose, if that purpose is brewed coffee, by the mug/cup & you are accepting of a longer grind time. Would I want to grind 30g with one? Well, I have done that & the problem is effort & time, less about grind quality.

A steel burr hand grinder will grind faster, some have a tighter distribution, others only just tighter, but by this I mean technically measurably tighter. But the measurable difference in distribution is not a linear guide to cup quality.

Aeropress is no more/less forgiving than any other brewer/method. The way most people like to use it, for fast steeps, is more limiting than what grinder you use (assuming that grinder works normally, as a Porlex does).

Sure, if you had a grinder that makes a very fine grind, with a lower proportion of grinds in the smaller fraction, you can get a quick & high extraction, but now you're talking about grinders outside of the remit of this post (flat burr grinders costing several hundred £).

If @Dr Forinor was suggesting using the Q2 for drip, I wouldn't hesitate to say. "Go for it.", but for Aeropress I'd be worried that it was a sideways move rather than an upgrade


----------



## jmp (Aug 28, 2020)

I have the 1zpresso q2.

It had stainless steel burrs which are nothing like to the same cheap ceramic burrs you find in the cheaper amazon stuff or the porlex.

I have a hario skerton (normal version ) and a cheap bialetti grinder. The 1zpresso makes them all feel like a toy, it is soooooo a joy to use.

Doing a v60 grind my 1zpresso is actually faster than all of them. It even beats my delonghi k79 automatic grinder. Takes around 15 to 20 seconds to grind 18grams of medium-fine.

It can easily go _to fine_ for my mokka pot, and I know of enough people using it for espresso. The q2 has small steps to fine tune. I believe the older q1 version had issues with fine tuning grind. Not sure.

It definitely seems fit in the premium hand grinder category.. the q2 fits nicely in my aeropress... the problem is it fits a max of 20gr of beans.

I could pay more for the 1zpresso models with higher capacity... but then you are in the same price range as a Commandante. And everybody knows they are awesome, so why choose something else for the same money...


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

jmp said:


> could pay more for the 1zpresso models with higher capacity... but then you are in the same price range as a Commandante. And everybody knows they are awesome, so why choose something else for the same money.


 Erm maybe because 1z models are better specc'd for the price - bigger burrs, solid metal components, finer adjustment range...? But that's a debate for another thread 😉


----------

